# Correct Turn signal switch for a 1965 GTO



## HickBoy (Aug 5, 2018)

My turn signals have not auto-cancelled since I purchased the car. After removing the steering wheel I now see why, as the turn signal ears have broken off.
Can anyone confirm if my original is the "BPC" version of the 1965 turn signal switch? I believe it is and I think this is the correct replacement part: https://www.opgi.com/gto/G240172/

Also, any other suggestions on what to replace while I have the column disassembled? I plan to replace the turn sign cancel cam/horn relay as well.

Thanks...


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

If you are going to keep the column (vs. install a tilt), then you may want to replace the turn signal arm if it is pitted like mine (and when you re-install use a lock washer and lactate).

I am installing a CPP tilt column.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

cij911 said:


> If you are going to keep the column (vs. install a tilt), then you may want to replace the turn signal arm if it is pitted like mine (and when you re-install use a lock washer and lactate).
> 
> I am installing a CPP tilt column.


Hmmm, that's a first - "lactate." Never tried that on a car. Is that stuff sold in the women's section of the auto parts store? :confused Note to self, don't ever respond to a GTOforum post while watching porn on the computer's split screen. :rofl:


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

^^^ LOL.....stupid autocorrect.....or was I breastfeeding


----------



## HickBoy (Aug 5, 2018)

Yeah, I am changed out a Grant black GT style steering wheel for the "Classic" wood style Grant wheel. With the new classic wheel the turn signal is about a mile away from the wheel.
I will have to rig something up when I go back in to fix the turn signal ears to bring it closer to the steering wheel.


----------

